

GNewSense 2.3 is out - tjr
http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/gnewsense-2.3

======
st3fan
"""It's based on Ubuntu, but without the non-free parts that Ubuntu includes
by default, or suggests that you download."""

gNewSense - If you really don't want Linux to support your hardware.

